# How do you come up with names?



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

how do you come up with names for your birds?

for me it tends to be about what the name means 


My birds names:

Hiss - my first, he got his name because he used to hiss at me when i went to feed him/ Normal grey 

lilith - was originaly suppost to be a girl, but turned out to be a boy. got her name because "she" was very pretty and her spots kinda looked like tiny stars. her name means "Of the night". Cinnamon pearl

mysty - orginaly called mystery because we didnt no her sex, hence the spelling of the name. also shorternd to mysty because she is white. albino

raziel - when i got her i coundly think of any name that i liked, so i chose this name from a game called legacy of kain. her name means the Lord is my secret. normal grey

cocktail - unfortunatly my mum chose this name... she thought it was cute . pied

sora - he got his name from his colouration. he looked like a cloudy sky hence his name, meaning sky. 

rin and len two siblings almost twin looking, named after vociloid twins http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Rin/Len_Kagamine 
thier names means Companion and like a lion. 

miku and haku again twin names japanese origin. miku means future, haku means pure


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Mom named Spike because of his crest  and I said ok his name is Spike


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I renamed Teallie from Percy Teallie was my moms idea as i couldn't think of a good enough name he would of ended up with Buster or sumat if my mom hadn't stepped in 

Sandy was named on the colouring (he's a lightley shade of sandy brown) and I thought he was a girl but he was a male.

Missy due to her aggressive attitude at the time


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I named my first bird Wilson - after the volleyball in "Cast Away" - 'cause he's something to talk to on my little island (just a joke - I do get out a lot!). My new baby, Beaker, is named after a previous bird who liked to beat everything with his beak.


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

My baby is Woody;; Simply because i found it on google and thought YEP he/she is a WOODY! haha


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

my pearl cockatiels name is pearly beacuse shes a pearl =]
my grey female is Old Mans Sister because it was Old Mans Sister =p
Nemo because it poped in my head when i got him
Diego because of ice age =p


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Shiro - "White" in Japanese.

Larry - he came to me with that name.

Emmit - I'm a big Twilight fan, so I named him after one of the Vampires from the movie Twilight.

Charlie - I didn't name Charlie, my mum chose this name for him.

Freddy - he came to me with that name also.

Jasper - I named Jasper after one of the Vampires from the movie Twilight.

Tilly - I found this name on a website and loved it. I thought it really suited her so I named her Tilly.

Malibu/Mali - my friend suggested this name, so I used it.

Theodore/Theo - from the movie "Alvin and the Chipmunks". And Theo is my favorite Chipmunk!

Tosca - this name is from the TV show "Meetkat Manor". It happens to be one of my favorite TV shows and I found it to be my favorite names.

Leo - my brother named Leo, we thought she was a he, but Leo's a girl. Still going to keep it as "Leo" though.

Ella - I got this from a baby name book, lol.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I like to pick names which to me sound birdie, lol with Tira it took me ages I was trying to come up with things which suited her colouring, but could suit both sex’s as I don’t really know, anyway colouring wise I was thinking on browns and came up with Coco, mocha and things like that but it didn’t sound right, then I thought of the dessert Tiramisu, now it is too long for a name so shortened it to Tira this is assuming she’s a she, if she does turn out to be a he the name will change to Misu.

Smudge my latest baby was named pretty much instantly just thinking about his markings while in the car, while still deciding to buy him or not, lol it just sounded good and thought it really would suit him due to all the markings in different area’s which in some places looked like a smudge, lol

Jenny


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Gosh.. my naming technique is almost zero.. I'm not too good at it 

Cheeky- I named him before I got him, i just loved the name because cockatiels remind me of cheeky little kids 

Chip- When I thought he was a girl his name was Pip (Pippi) because I thought it was a cute little girls name, but then she turned out to be a he, so to keep it simple I just called him Chip. When he is naughty he sometimes gets Chipolatta or Chippus 

Pickles- My dad was searching something about cars on google the day before i got him, and the same of the website had the word 'pickles' on it somewhere.. (i seriously dont know why seeing as it was a car site!). As soon as I read it I knew that I was going to call him that (I'd already seeked him out at the petstore).

So yeah, not overly inspiring names, but they roll off the tongue easily enough.


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

My first birds, Hamlet and Yorick were both named after characters from my favorite play, Hamlet.

Pierre wasn't named by me, he was an adoption from my school, he was named by some kids who attend the school who were there when the school got him.

My next bird will probably be another Shakespearian character.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

I called my cockatiel Peachy because of the colour of cockatiel cheeks haha, they are more of a red/orange than a pink/orange though I guess. But I think he has a Peachy personality too .
If I didn't choose Peachy it'd probably be something Japanese or an 'old-fashioned' name .


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

All my pets have been named after cartoon characters so far. 

My GCC was Petri (Land Before Time)
and well, Daisy is named after Daisy Duck and we all agreed that her yellow cheeks are like the centers of the daisy flower.

I used to have 4 cats -- Tom and Jerry (from the show of the same name) and Boris and Natasha (rocky and bullwinkle...)


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a kind of twisted logic to my bird's name lol:
Spok: my first cockatiel (normal grey), because he didn't have any ears :wacko:

Charlie: rainbow lori, called Charlie because he was mad as a cut snake and the name seemed to suit him (we have an experssion in our household- crazy as charlie)

Curry: pied cockatiel, he had a very "lively and spicey" personailty- I was hesitating between Popcorn but it just didn't seem to suit

Kikou: she came with this name (from the breeder)


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I was watching back to the future the day I got Marty...thought Marty McFly was appropriate. haha


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Well my first 'tiel had been named Sugar Plum by the breeder. She was a lutino so Sugar was a good name. Her mate was a cinamon pearl pied named Spice (cinamon). I'm not very good with names. I actually had a 'tiel named Middle One because he hatched 2nd of 3 chicks. I don't name chicks that I don't plan to keep which is how Spot ended up with his name. I had called him the spotted chick all along and when I finaly decided to keep him it had stuck. I had a pearl named Millpearl after a showjumper and Holly got her name because I got her shortly before Christmas. I am seriously name challanged.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol I have no idea. I've had my two boys for 2 months now and still can't come up with any names for them. It's driving me nuts x_X


----------



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

go on what they look like or there personailitys

maybe even by the meaning of a name

Simone meaning Loud.
Arnaldo meanimg Strong as an eagle. etc etc


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

oh this is fun!
cockatiels-Charlie because it seemed an easy going name to say, hes a white face pied
Cinnamon because hes a cinnamon pearl.

Conures-
Remmy so named at the store. I suspect from the movie Ratatouille
Bella was called Cello when we got her. We could tell she was a she so Bella because she is beautiful.
Oggie was 10 years old when we brought him home. He is just Oggie, he sat at the store for 7 years before we were lucky to be given the ok to buy him. Many folks asked. We were told yes. He was attacked by a dog and has the dent in his head to prove it. Another rehome bird.
Tuco, our newest, a black cap conure. He was in his own cage at the shop because the other conures picked on him. So I started calling him Trouble. It changed to Tuco when we brought him home, as in Tuco from The Good The Bad and The Ugly. Tuco has an over beak! weekly filings to follow!

Rosey is our Bourke's parakeet. She is not a Rosey Bourke, but a Normal. We still call her Rosey. She is the Official Worry Bird Of Nascar!

Sweetpea was so named and we left her alone on that one. She is not the sweetest Plet, just downright feisty. Another rehome bird.

Moon and Twinkle are our 2 male zebra finches. Our granddaughter named them.

Budgies 6
Frenchfry because she smelled like day old McDonalds french fries when we got her, formula smell!

Happymeal to go with Frenchfry. He is a happy boy with his bell toys, heck with the 2 females in his cage!

Cosmo and Wanda because they both were rejects from Petco. both have badly bent wings. One has a left and the other the right. They both can fly. We named them after Fairly Odd Parents cartoon characters.

Friend, so named by granddaughter when they saw him limping in the cage at the store and bought him half price. His leg healed in a few days and hes fine. He was meant to be Hopalong's friend, didn't work.

Hopalong had her left leg amputated after Petco employee found her bleeding in the cage. They asked if I would take her if she lived. I said how soon?! She is our only budgie allowed out as she will go back in the cage when its time. She is not hand tame but gets it. All the others are unruly brutes.

Hence, the name The Brute Squad, is my handle. It comes from the movie Princess Bride, remember Andre?


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Icarus - Well, he came with his name, but he was named after a character in Greek Mythology. 

Mushu - He got his name from the Dragon in Mulan.


----------



## NietosBirdsNest (Mar 16, 2010)

I do the cartoon name thing too.
Parakeets-Jack and Jill
Parottlets-Pixie and Dixie
Cockatiels-PeterPan and Tinkerbell, 
Cockatiels-Aussie and Rosie Just liked it
Cockatiels, Pretty bird (came with it, but I call him Torro, because he likes to charged me with his wings in the air like he's some kinda bull.
Cockatiels-Jr and Jessie (came with it)
And One little baby from last year I havn't given him a name yet, poor little guy, I will do that right now.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I named my cockatiel Freddie after Baretta's cockatoo, Fred. But of course Freddie is smaller and cuter -- though Fred was pretty cute! -- so I tacked the "e" sound on for that reason. My Quakers are Clyde and Jade -- Hubby named Clyde and Jade was already named. The budgies are Benjy and Bonnie -- Bonnie because we got her right after Clyde and obviously she had to be Bonnie, lol, and Benjy because it sounded good with Bonnie's name.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im SO unorigional when it comes with names, they just never stick.
Birdie - just because its what i called him  his other name was like rex, but it didnt stick, and also because when i was little and we had teils i would call them all birdie

Buddy- because hes my bud of course! Its either Buddy or "New birdie" at times


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

I always have odd themes when I pick out names...With my 'tiels, it was starting names with "P"

Pretty Boy (deceased)
Phoenix (deceased)
Poppy
Pepper


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

cockatiels:
spike - because of his crest
^cheeky^ - because of her cheeks

parakeets:
baby - she was my 1st bird, and i had no clue what to name her! stuck with baby because she was small.
^daisy^ - was already named, got her from my sister in law
sprite - he's yellow with some green, has one blue & one white cheek patch and reminded me of all the colors on a sprite pop can

quaker parrot:
pickles - he's green and i love pickles! lol

rose-breasted cockatoo:
rosie - for obvious reasons, lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

This thread makes a good read...lol

I am also a un-inspired namer... my cockatiel is Dude. To tell you the truth I don't even know if its a boy and the man who sold him to me was not certain but took a semi educated guess, as his specialty is not cockatiels that's just a on the side thing.



So Dude may not be a Dude. I`ll take the time one day to find out if dude is a dude and if dude is not a dude well the name will still be dude but people might look at me strangly when I inform them its not a dude. Who knows.

Usually when naming pets I just let then kid choose.


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

My first bird's name was originally Sparky, but I changed it to Willie. But the longer he's here, the more the name seems too tame and cute - he's a sweetheart, but is also one husky bruiser of a tiel. He's from Rock, WV, so I've been thinking of changing his name to Rocky.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Moto - it was mo but i like moto moto from madagascar 2 
Emma - cuz i like it =]
Cooper - because of one tree hill =]
Freckles - she came with it 
Melman - because of Madagascar =]
Tyson - cuz its cute =p
Echo - cuz it sounds cool =p


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I was originally going to call my tiel Tootsie but then my sister said, "what about naming your tiel Jubejube." I thought about it and l really liked the name and it seemed to suit her. So it stuck


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

hoshikou said:


> go on what they look like or there personailitys
> 
> maybe even by the meaning of a name


I know that's what I was trying to do but I can't find any that I really like. My mom named one of them Ricco but I wanna change it lol. I'm just no good at boy names. If they were both girls I'd definitely have an easier time. 

Maybe someone can give me some ideas off of their personalities?

Pastelface: He's the older of the 2 of them, very laid back, predictable, lets the other one push him around, very shy, but very sweet. 

Whiteface Pied: He's the younger one of the 2 of them, very active, unpredictable, bossy, moody, a chatterbox, very sweet & cuddly, & he's also pretty clumsy.


----------



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

Luti-Kriss said:


> I know that's what I was trying to do but I can't find any that I really like. My mom named one of them Ricco but I wanna change it lol. I'm just no good at boy names. If they were both girls I'd definitely have an easier time.
> 
> Maybe someone can give me some ideas off of their personalities?
> 
> ...


i quite like the boys name luka it means light could be used for both as they are light coloured birds.

Damien meaing Sweet And Harmless
Jarah	means Sweetness
Rowdy meaning Loud, Spirited 
cricket is a cute name 
Gwyn meaning Fair, White, Blessed (unisex name)
Pooky meaning Little Cute Person (unisex)

you can always try looking at a baby names site such as http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/

i think luka and cricket would be the names i choose


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha.... name the bossy one "BOSS"

And the one that lets the other one boss him around call that one "pushover".


----------



## Elysahbeth (Mar 29, 2010)

Elysium comes from Greek mythology its a section of the underworld where the souls of the heroic end up. I love mythology =D and i think the name is beautiful.


----------



## Dishwashed (Apr 4, 2010)

Tiels:
Wicket - My fiance is a huge Starwars fan.
Gandolf ( Gander ) - Thought the white wizard was a boy, was wrong. Now called Gander. 

Budgies:
Jane - Lovely little thing, even if she's mean. The name just popped up.
Kermit - Originally Hermit till he fell in love with Wicket.
Sophie - She looks high class, what can I say?


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

K I settled on names finally lol.

Rico: My mom named him cuz she's in love with him.
Marcello: I just thought he looked like a Marcello, and I like the name.


----------



## Kokuhteel (May 4, 2010)

For pets, I like simple 1 or 2 syllable names. Makes it easier that way.


----------



## jenn1954 (May 6, 2010)

I had a hard time coming up with names plus, the last three were already named when I adopted them. Here goes, in order of becoming members of my family:

Aussie is a male normal grey born in 2008
Pash female normal grey (Aussie's sister) born in 2008
Tas female Lutino born 2009
Cricket female Pearl Cinnamon born 2009
Sky female Lutino born in 2007 (not 100% sure as she was adopted)
Zeus male All-white born in 2007
Athena female normal grey born in 2007 (same parents as Aussie and Pash)
Rocky male pied born in 2007

I also have 2 cats and 2 dogs
KC spayed 18 years old
Buddie neutered 13 years old ( found living in the drain in front of house)
Molly spayed Malti-poo 5 years old
Libby spayed Boxer 4 years old (rescued at 8 months)

I have been blessed with many pets that are no longer with me but never forgotten.

Darn forgot the hubby and 4 adult kids... lol


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

My little man is named Alby. Because he looks like he is albino. He is a whiteface lutino. My little girl is named Pepper. She is a normal grey. I couldn't think of any names for her, so I looked up cockatiel names, and thought the name Pepper was cute and suited her.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Donatella - Ninja Turtles : p
Lorenzo - My mom picked it, she says it sounds fancy ! haha moms !!! 
Pavarotti - He sings, Whistles, talks all day long, and he's the fatty in the pack .... he's on a diet, on the way of loosing some weight. 
Mango - He looks like a mango ( fruit ) he has really silky, bright feathers 
Delailah - The day I went to get her, I was listening to the song " Hey there Delilah " & I really had the song stuck in my head, so it became her name : p 

I didn't post anything about my new bird, he's a budgie... I really don't know how old he is, or anything about him really.( my boyfriend came home with him and he doesn't know anything either ) .. I don't know if its a girl or a boy, I'm not a budgie expert... but he's name is Marco; I'm planning on getting a lil friend for him and naming it Polo...
Here's a picture of him . 
I think he's a baby because he's really really tiny... How could I know its age ? or at least approximate ?


----------

